# Adblocking causes Issues?



## cmannes (Dec 8, 2004)

So, I'm still investigating this, so my conclusions aren't 100%.

I have one of those Mesh WiFi setups in my house. Mine is from Plume. One of the options is global ad/malware blocking for any device on the network.

Today, my Tivo Stream 4k was being odd. Netflix/Amazon/Google Video wouldn't play videos. Just gave a generic error message. Plex/Kodi would play, but periodically there'd be a black "blip" in the video stream. Both seemed a bit random.

I tried a few reboots. I fiddled with a few TiVo Stream settings to no avail. And then I remembered Plume.

I went in and disabled AdBlock & Malware blocking for the TiVo Stream device, and now everything works. I need to turn them back on and see if the issue comes back, and if it does, do a little digging to figure out what's being blocked. But if anyone else is getting some 'odd' issues. Try disabling any network wide adblocking you might be using. (Plume, Pi-Hole, etc.)


----------

